# Nipples on Guys Only



## Joey Nigro (Jul 20, 2019)

Excuse me, I'm pretty sure nipples on girls is Mature and not General, but nipples on guys is General.


----------



## luffy (Jul 20, 2019)

Correct.

Detailed information here: Acceptable Upload Policy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2019)

Our western standards are indeed quite convoluted, aren't they?

People in the future are going to look back at art from this timeframe and be confused by the droves of nipple-less boobs.


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jul 20, 2019)

anime men with no nips always bothered the hecc out of me
let everybody have the nip nops!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Our western standards are indeed quite convoluted, aren't they?


They're the epitome of double standard. Personally, I feel they should be equal, but sadly, the vast majority of people seems to be greatly offended by breasts.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> They're the epitome of double standard. Personally, I feel they should be equal, but sadly, the vast majority of people seems to be greatly offended by breasts.


Fuckin' prudes. I can't stand "morality" and "wholesomeness".


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Fuckin' prudes. I can't stand "morality" and "wholesomeness".


The problem with wholesomeness is other people get to decide what's "wholesome" for you.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> The problem with wholesomeness is other people get to decide what's "wholesome" for you.


Exactly! And those people tend to have worldviews out of 1949... Or earlier!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> They're the epitome of double standard. Personally, I feel they should be equal, but sadly, the vast majority of people seems to be greatly offended by breasts.



The double standard here also has interesting caveats; if I shared an image of a Rubens painting or a Hellenistic sculpture on social media I'd be allowed to post female nipples without a problem. 
If a new mother shared a photograph of herself breastfeeding her baby, facebook would consider it 'pornographic'.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The double standard here also has interesting caveats; if I shared an image of a Rubens painting or a Hellenistic sculpture on social media I'd be allowed to post female nipples without a problem.
> If a new mother shared a photograph of herself breastfeeding her baby, facebook would consider it 'pornographic'.


But, don't some people get off on breastfeeding? XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, don't some people get off on breastfeeding? XD



Babies mostly.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 21, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> They're the epitome of double standard. Personally, I feel they should be equal, but sadly, the vast majority of people seems to be greatly offended by breasts.


*screams in gay*

Nah, I don't get it either, but y'know... Some people are slow to changes.



Manchesterite said:


> Reminds me of this:
> View attachment 66231


"It seems today, that all you see, is violence in movies and sex on TV!"

Had to. But it pretty much is like that, just put male nipples on TV first this first two, but then show female nipples on breasts in last.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh boy! Pet peeve! I want them to be treated equally too!... 
I n  T h a t  T h e y  A l s o  G e t  A l l  C o v e r e d  U p !


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 21, 2019)

To be Devil's advocate, a lot of artwork with female nipples is pretty sexualized compared to usual artwork with male nipples. So there's that 

Overall, one of the problems with boorus and galleries, including FurAffinity, is that a lot more emphasis is put on degree of nudity, rather than actual sexual/violent context behind picture -  I remember being pushed by mods to tag a simple pic of nude mythical girl (without visible private parts or any erotic context) as "Mature", only to see someone posting a whole pack of ridiculously erotic pin-ups in "General"; all because my gal wasn't clothed, but their were. I'm not even talking about people constantly advertising pornographic YCHs in General category by crudely censor-baring the picture and calling it a day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2019)

dogryme6 said:


> Oh boy! Pet peeve! I want them to be treated equally too!...
> I n  T h a t  T h e y  A l s o  G e t  A l l  C o v e r e d  U p !



I suggest that men and women both cover 1 nipple, while exposing the second nipple.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> To be Devil's advocate, a lot of artwork with female nipples is pretty sexualized compared to usual artwork with male nipples. So there's that.


For artwork, sure, but the problem is you can't make fair rules and policies around this double standard because it's... well, a double standard. In the US, if a woman took off her top at the beach to tan, something incredibly non-sexual, people would throw a shit fit, police would probably be called, and they'd accuse her of exposing herself. Yet you'd be hard pressed to find a single guy at the beach wearing a shirt. 

And it's hard to make rules around artistic nudity because you have these same issues (never mind the advertising aspect of it).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> For artwork, sure, but the problem is you can't make fair rules and policies around this double standard because it's... well, a double standard. In the US, if a woman took off her top at the beach to tan, something incredibly non-sexual, people would throw a shit fit, police would probably be called, and they'd accuse her of exposing herself. Yet you'd be hard pressed to find a single guy at the beach wearing a shirt.
> 
> And it's hard to make rules around artistic nudity because you have these same issues (never mind the advertising aspect of it).



Meanwhile in France, women are fined at public swimming pools for wearing _too much_:

www.independent.co.uk: French city closes public swimming pools after women defy burkini ban

An interesting 'inversion' of the double standard, but one which still sees women lose.


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 22, 2019)

So now I have a question.

What if I drew a female fur in the buff, but with no visible private areas or nipples, but gave her nipple piercings that emerged from underneath her fur. You know, the kind that are like hoop earrings. XP Would that be considered lewd? :V


----------



## luffy (Jul 22, 2019)

I hate all nipples equally.  EQUALITY!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 24, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> They're the epitome of double standard. Personally, I feel they should be equal, but sadly, the vast majority of people seems to be greatly offended by breasts.


As much as it is a cultural double standard, it's also true that regardless of culture, adult male and female human breasts have an obvious difference in size to begin with.

Doesn't exactly make the situation any simpler or easier....


Spoiler: a short tangent



I certainly wouldn't mind if the excessive male bloatage sometimes known as "beefcake" was treated the same as female chest lumps, but that's just me.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 24, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> As much as it is a cultural double standard, it's also true that regardless of culture, adult male and female human breasts have an obvious difference in size to begin with.
> 
> Doesn't exactly make the situation any simpler or easier....
> 
> ...


There are clear differences, this is true, but unfortunately we have to work within the rules o' the land.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2019)

'female chest lumps' sounds like a medical problem. 

...as does the German for nipples actually. _Brustwarzen_...breast warts.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 'female chest lumps' sounds like a medical problem.


Especially for all the non-mammals in the furdom.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 'female chest lumps' sounds like a medical problem.
> 
> ...as does the German for nipples actually. _Brustwarzen_...breast warts.


Germans are right. That's exactly what they are.


----------



## Slayde (Aug 1, 2019)

The way I see it, and, this will probably offend _*someone, *_but, dont really care...

We study naked bodies for art, we study, and model, after cultures based back centuries ago that wandered around naked, wasnt an issue. But people think that nudity leads to sexual deviance. Thats total horse shit. People are going to be "deviant" either way. Nudity doesnt cause, nor enforce that behavior. Fact of the matter is, society has become such a special snowflake these days, that people cannot fathom the beauty of form. I feel sorry for the people who are disgusted by it.

Another thing, sex, it is how a species prolongs its existence, and, its fun. Now if we were a society of fact, instead of putting so much sugar on everything it'd cause fucking diabetes. People would understand more. Instead of explaining what happens as a result of having sex, actually teach a sex ed class that explains what happens when your body isnt ready. The risks of things like incest, premature development, disease. Armed with those facts, we would have less (maybe not a lot less) but some, sexual activity leading to those complications among teenagers.

Our society has become overprotective, lazy and ultimately useless. Its just a bunch of SJW bullshit now.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 1, 2019)

Even if I personally am not a fan of big breasts and nipples (yeah, I know, I'm weird) I am not offended by seeing a woman's breasts for the most part (only if they are extremely exaggerated to the point where it actually just grosses me out). As many have pointed out already, this is just a really dumb double-standard which I hope is changed in the future. The choice is usually either hide them all or free them all but I'd prefer the latter.

And speaking of double standards, reminds me of a furry pet site that's been around that has a really bad thing for this (or at least used to more). They banned the uploading of skins for characters that were in anyway SLIGHTLY sexual, aka no nipples whatsoever, you couldn't even have a cow with an udder! However, some of the most gruesome and gory things were allowed without a filter whatsoever, like furries with their guts spilling everywhere (which is personally a lot more disgusting to me than seeing flipping nipples or genitals ._.) That bothered me so much. At least now, they have filters for gore and finally allowed cows to have udders, but still. But I don't even use that site anymore anyway.


----------



## niceu! (Aug 1, 2019)

Just like how we censor the groin areas that house the two main organs for reproduction, I'm sure this standard results from the mammary glands being a part of the reproductive system. Sounds good on paper, but then doesn't make at lot of sense when you think about it more. It really is a double standard, huh?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2019)

Kind of a double standard. Though I have a thing for men in bras OwO


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Kind of a double standard. Though I have a thing for men in bras OwO



If somebody has three nipples is it a triple standard?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If somebody has three nipples is it a triple standard?


Stop reading my mind


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Stop reading my mind


Stop eating my mind.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (Aug 1, 2019)

Then you go on holiday and women go top less on the beaches. 

Just odd that the female upper body is regarded as taboo as the nether regions below.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Then you go on holiday and women go top less on the beaches.
> 
> Just odd that the female upper body is regarded as taboo as the nether regions below.



In Australia it's the reverse; men have to wear shirts but they can go bottomless. 

That's why it's called down-under.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> In Australia it's the reverse; men have to wear shirts but they can go bottomless.
> 
> That's why it's called down-under.



I thought that was the accepted crocodile fishing method there.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Stop eating my mind.


Make me


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2019)

Slayde said:


> ...after cultures based back centuries ago that wandered around naked, wasnt an issue. But people think that nudity leads to sexual deviance. Thats total horse shit. People are going to be "deviant" either way.


Most human cultures have had _some_ degree of a nudity taboo for not just centuries, but millennia.  I suspect it was a natural (however unfortunate) gradual stigmatization of nudity, perhaps brought about by the use of clothes to begin with -- hell, even the term "nudity" is defined relative to clothes; think about _that_ for a minute!

You know that famous Star Wars saying about fear and suffering?  Because ...


Spoiler



...that's actually _not_ the quote I'm looking for here.

Back in the TV show _Babylon 5_, episode "Secrets of the Soul", Dr. Franklin discovers a closely guarded medical secret of an alien race called the Hyach:  Long ago they had a cousin species, Hyach-Do, and the two species were able to interbreed (without hybridization).  But as the Hyach civilization developed, this quirk of their biology became a point of confusion, then contention, then scandal.  Scandal became taboo, taboo became sin, sin became illegal, illegal became "punishable by death", and ultimately the Hyach waged a campaign of persecution, then execution, across the next several centuries, gradually and methodically exterminating the Hyach-Do.  All over something that was, in hindsight, a normal (and in fact vital!) phenomenon of their two species.

Fast-forward to the present chronology and the Hyach ambassador confides that their population is now rapidly declining: with the Hyach-Do removed from their gene pool, they are slowly losing their own ability to reproduce, and that's not exactly the kind of news they want to be common knowledge.  It's also aside the point about the slow progression of cultural opinion.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 2, 2019)

Slayde said:


> Another thing, sex, it is how a species prolongs its existence, and, its fun. Now if we were a society of fact, instead of putting so much sugar on everything it'd cause fucking diabetes. People would understand more. Instead of explaining what happens as a result of having sex, actually teach a sex ed class that explains what happens when your body isnt ready. The risks of things like incest, premature development, disease. Armed with those facts, we would have less (maybe not a lot less) but some, sexual activity leading to those complications among teenagers.
> 
> Our society has become overprotective, lazy and ultimately useless. Its just a bunch of SJW bullshit now.



I agree with some of this.



Slayde said:


> The way I see it, and, this will probably offend _*someone, *_but, dont really care...
> 
> We study naked bodies for art, we study, and model, after cultures based back centuries ago that wandered around naked, wasnt an issue. But people think that nudity leads to sexual deviance. Thats total horse shit. People are going to be "deviant" either way. Nudity doesnt cause, nor enforce that behavior. Fact of the matter is, society has become such a special snowflake these days, that people cannot fathom the beauty of form. I feel sorry for the people who are disgusted by it.



Some of us are deviants in spite of the existence of human nudity. I had never found hyoomins conventionally attractive. While the typical image of a busty, hourglass shaped human woman does catch my eyes, I had grown up watching many cartoons and played lots of sonic and other games, and generally had more of a love for more Disney-fied Furries. I guess you could say I had a quadruple dose of all the gateway furry girls, from Renamon and Krystal to Rouge and Carmelita. This twist on the female form I had found more attractive. While I wouldn't call furry as a whole a fetish, it's an aesthetic I find more appealing than anything real.
And that's without my other fetishes I had developed from both watching too many Cartoons and finding weird videos on You Tube that piqued my Teenage interest.
Needless to say, I grew into a freakin' weirdo.


----------



## Inkstars (Aug 6, 2019)

I have no problems with nipples in the slightest from males or females or anyone else. That said I still tend to prefer not to draw them. Barbie-doll nudity has pretty much always been my preference to draw, but I don't mind seeing nipples. *shrug* 

I also find it funny when people say that most art where women's nipples are shown it's done in a more sexualized fashion... some of it maybe, but I've seen plenty that isn't, that's just the expression of form, in some way or another.

Also on top of that, you know how it is, the road to hell is paved with nipples.


----------

